# [HEADSUP] recursive dependency registration is gone for pkgn



## kpa (Dec 30, 2013)

If you're building your own PKGNG packages with ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/tinderbox rebuild everything from scratch, there's a big change in how the dependencies are handled. If you're using the official packages there's nothing you have to do now.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-December/088731.html

This is a really good change, now a package will only depend on its immediate dependencies and dependencies are no longer copied recursively "down the tree".


----------



## kpa (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: [HEADSUP] recursive dependency registration is gone for *

This also means that the dependencies as queried for a package should finally match the output of `make run-depends-list` for the origin port assuming the same options are in effect. For example:


```
freebsd10 /usr/ports/net/wireshark # pkg query -e '%n=wireshark' '%do' | sort
accessibility/atk
devel/gettext
devel/glib20
devel/pcre
dns/adns
net-mgmt/libsmi
net/GeoIP
x11-toolkits/gtk20
x11-toolkits/pango
x11/libX11
freebsd10 /usr/ports/net/wireshark #
```

The `make run-depends-list` for net/wireshark:


```
freebsd10 /usr/ports/net/wireshark # make run-depends-list                                                   
/usr/ports/accessibility/atk
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/pcre
/usr/ports/dns/adns
/usr/ports/net-mgmt/libsmi
/usr/ports/net/GeoIP
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
freebsd10 /usr/ports/net/wireshark #
```


----------



## kpa (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: [HEADSUP] recursive dependency registration is gone for *

It's also worth mentioning that this new behaviour is a major departure from the old pkg_* tools. The old packaging tools used the recursive copy of the dependencies and the first versions of PKGNG replicated this behaviour exactly.


----------

